# Awesome! a solid performer after 20 years!



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

You lucky dog, you!

How did you manage to get TWO Leigh dove tailing jigs!!

Lew


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

no i only have one. thats two pictures of the same one. i just studied the newer one thats how i know about it.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

It looks like we have the same model.
One thing I learned in a course on how to use it was to polish the fingers til they shined like the back of a chisel. Once I did that the jig worked sooo much better.

Lee


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

wow how do you do that? i cleaned it up a bit when i got it but never thought of polishing it


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I own a D4R, bought it last year. It is intimidating, but once you have a project like a Highboy, with lots of drawers, it will come 2nd nature. I'm still debating whether I should buy the router bit set for it. All I own now are 3 bits. I want to try some mini dovetails for my next jewelry chest project. I love my jig, if only I could get my P/C 690 concentric, thats gonna be a feat!!


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

i've got the mini dovetails for it, they do great. that's what i used on the prayer box under my projects. I am interested on how you polish the fingers. I've had mine 3 years and never thought to do that.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

You know how to polish the back of a chisel until it shines? You keep rubbing it on your wetstone or oilstone until it is mirror smooth.
You do each of the fingers the same. Then you put them on the bar in the order that keeps them most nearly the same size to each other. They should almost look like stainless steel.

Will it improve the end product? Only as much as shining the back of a chisel improves the end product.

Lee


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

OK… Were did you manage to find one of these used?


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

craigslist!


----------

